

Ask HN: PG drew this at the Startup School Reception. What does it mean? - dannyr
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-DxPdKfoXwCM/UIW5qvp47aI/AAAAAAAAO5g/T-XBm9UCn5s/s512/IMG_20121019_214711.jpg

======
pg
Initially you have to choose between building something lots of people like a
little bit, or something a few people like a lot. Choose the latter.

~~~
mkelley
Or, if you stick your "stick" far enough down the toilet you will rain on
someone in china. (Er, as interpreted by an American Kindergartner's
perspective...)

